# What is happening in DC???? What are your thoughts?



## ghammer (Jan 6, 2021)

Guys...this is getting serious. I was really hoping 2021 would be better but there is so much political instability. Is anyone else following all of this?


----------



## ben909 (Jan 6, 2021)

Its terrible 

...

Although political topics are banned so i won’t say  more


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 6, 2021)

Let's just say that every time I'm concerned about Canada I just need to look down south and I immediately feel a lot better.


----------

